# character differences in the breeds



## bj taylor (Jun 14, 2013)

around here most lgd are Pyrenees.  I would be more interested in Anatolian because of their shorter coat & may cope w/this heat better.  are there character distinctions between the two breeds?  this is more hypothetical at this point.  I will not be getting such a dog any time soon - but i'm so intrigued by them


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2013)

This is on another thread... will see if I can find it. 

BTW- I would love to see a pic of your GSD's! You know how much I love a good shepherd!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is one thread... 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21190&p=1 ( my opinion on pg 2)  specific to your question.


----------

